# stainless steel shelving advice needed



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

customer has a live-in chef .
they have alot of functions and events , so they have all commercial appliances , and the kitchen is set up for volume
he had me remove cabinets shelves in 2 areas of this large kitchen .
he wants me to install stainless steel directly on the wall ( above the granite backsplash)
then , he wants 3 rows of stainless steel , restuarant-type shelves.
i`m figuring removing the plaster , and mounting 3/4 inch plywood , screwed to the studs .
then, glueing , and/or screwing the sheet on that .
then i plan to screw in the shelving onto the sheeted wall.
i`ll use some substantial screws to mount the shelves.
he said he is mainly going to use these shelves for storing food , not alot of heavy items ( don`t understand why he`d like to see all this food on open shelves ,but he wants what he wants)

i figure on buying ready made shelving from one of the restuarant supply companies i see online.
the few costs i got to have them custom made locally were pretty high 

any feedback than can help me?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Most of the shelving in a commercial type kitchen is the wire type mainly for air circulation & tough for anything to live on it.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

Something like this?


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

yeah , like that picture

griz , i beleive you , but i think they won`t budge.
they`re japanese .
not a predjudice comment , but they are pretty stiff on what they want .
japanese people take it offensively if you tell them their thinking is wrong .
the manager of the house ( its a home for a diplomat/general ) said " you don`t ever correct the higher up , just do what they ask"
they don`t want excuses , or issues
do your job , don`t have any problems .
be punctual
don`t ever be late , or even early .
always be extremely professional.
other-wise they "smile" you all the way out the door .


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Try these guys:

http://www.advancetabco.com/shelving_main.asp?title=Shelving


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

EmmCeeDee said:


> Something like this?


Those are from IKEA...cost about 20 bucks each and are in just about every restaurant I've worked in. :laughing:


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Those are from IKEA...cost about 20 bucks each and are in just about every restaurant I've worked in. :laughing:


My kitchen too! Screwed into 2x blocking they hold up lot of weight, even installed upside down, like the bottom ones. I've had 'em for 7 years and they are great.

On the wire Metro shelves, they sell clear plastic liners that will keep small items from falling between the wires.


----------



## civilinquisitor (7 mo ago)

Hi did you manage to find these shelves? I bought a small cafe and need that too. But the thing seems to be really rare as nobody else is talking about. Please come back, need yr help!


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

civilinquisitor said:


> Hi did you manage to find these shelves? I bought a small cafe and need that too. But the thing seems to be really rare as nobody else is talking about. Please come back, need yr help!


This site is for professional contractors visit DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------



## TheoprastusHigh (7 mo ago)

I think he meant something different. Even though I am not in a restaurant business, I was interested if that thing was really as rare as you think. Stainless Steel Restaurant Equipment was what I found, but as you are a professional, perhaps it would be better if you explored it personally and found out what suited you. In general I find hospitality business really difficult, so I really respect you for your courage.


----------

